
YouTube and Facebook escape billions in copyright payouts after EU vote - Manu1987
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jul/05/youtube-could-escape-billions-in-copyright-payouts-after-eu-vote
======
mtgx
Again with the "copyright math". If the copyright holders could, they'd ask
for a license for breathing air, claiming they wrote about breathing air
first.

TheGuardian seems to be rooting for this law pretty hardcore. I wonder what
they've been promised by the law's lobbyists.

------
realusername
This seems to be a pretty one-sided article in favour of the law, I guess all
these talks about independence of journalism go down the drain when your
financial interests are not aligned.

